# Really Reliable Powerbook



## macco (Jan 24, 2006)

hi guys, 

Well checked this out....One of my friends had a car accident. all is okay, he was in the car with his wife and daughter, all okay. the only "injured" was his portable. that was sitting on the deadman sit (front right of the driver). not the make the story long check out the picture. The thing is that the PB is still working.. I mean he works on in, but he connets it to a normal monitor....... This IS REALLY a string and reliable computer )))


----------



## macco (Jan 24, 2006)

Sorry if I misplaced the post I did not know where to post it... ah.. now I see.. sorry again .. can sombody move it  ?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jan 24, 2006)

Ouch and yet impressive. So, now he has a good desktop, huh?
(Cafe would be a better place..)


----------



## powermac (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad he and his family are okay. Ouch for the PB.


----------



## Shookster (Jan 24, 2006)

Can he still put CDs in the drive? It's good to see that not even a car crash can destroy a PowerBook. My Windows laptop broke in my *bag* whilst carrying it.


----------



## Veljo (Jan 25, 2006)

Wow, that looks terrible. Glad to see it still works, and another example of Apple quality


----------



## ScottW (Jan 25, 2006)

Awesome, I had to show everyone at work. Great story. Hmmm... maybe like children need child seats, maybe laptops should have seats.


----------



## fryke (Jan 25, 2006)

Erh... Notebooks usually have good laptop-bags that protect them from things like this... At least mine do.


----------



## sirstaunch (Jan 25, 2006)

Looks like the screen on my mobile phone


----------



## Timotheos100 (Jan 29, 2006)

The Pbook sat up front while the family sat in the back? Thats classic


----------



## adambyte (Jan 30, 2006)

I'd love to know how the people at an Apple store react when he asks, "How can we put my old Mac data in a new MacBook Pro?" and then plops THIS thing on the Genius bar.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 18, 2006)

Reminds me of the baked PowerBook a couple of years back.

Unfortunately, the photos seem to have all gone.


----------

